# Camera Land Has Received....First Week of February 2014



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....First Week of February 2014*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of new and demo goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly update (key word here is attempt) to keep you informed.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived:*









*Leica:*

It took me over 6 hours of uninterrupted receiving over the weekend to check in all the Leica Demo Product that came in from SHOT Show. Spotting Scopes, Rangefinders, Riflescopes and of course Binoculars. All are now posted on the *Leica demo page*
We also received a few of the Leica Geovid 10x42 HD Yards Rangefinder Binoculars #40039









* Swarovski:*

It was a great week for Swarovski Riflescopes:

Swarovski Z3 Series 3-10x42 Riflescopes:
#59016 BRH
#59013 4A

Swarovski Z3 Series 4-12x50 Riflescopes:
#59027 BRX
#59020 BT-Plex
#59021 Plex

Swarovski Z5 Series 5-25x52 Riflescopes:
#59887 BRX
#59880 BT-Plex
#59884 BT-4w
#59886 BRH

We also received a few more Swarovski EL Range 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular #70010 as they have been a very consistantly sought after item









* Minox:*

Last week we announced that some of the new Riflescope line-up had started to arrive:

Minox ZA 5 HD 1.2-6x24 with 30mm Tube
#66400 - Plex
#66404 - German #4

Minox ZA 5 HD 2-10x40 with 1" Tube #66410 Plex

Minox ZA 5 HD 3-15x42 SF with 1" Tube
#66430 - Plex
#66431 - BDC 600
#66434 - German #4

*This week we received some of each in Show Sample product at reduced prices.* This is a great opportunity to get into one of these scopes at a low price.









* Leupold:*

It was also a big week for Leupold Riflescopes:

Leupold VX-1 2-7x33 Duplex Riflescope #113863

Leupold VX-2 3-9x40 Duplex Riflescope #110797

Leupold VX-3 2.5-8x36 Duplex Riflescope #66340

Leupold VX-3 3.5-10x40 Duplex Riflescope #66090

Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x40 Duplex Riflescope #66215

Leupold VX-6 1-6x24 (30mm) CDS FireDot 4 Riflescope #112320

Leupold VX-6 2-12x42 (30mm) CDS FireDot 4 Riflescope #115199
We also received this scope in #111980 FireDot LR Duplex & #111979 FireDot Duplex

Leupold VX.R 3-9x40 FireDot Duplex Riflescope #110686

Leupold BX-2 Cascade 10x42 Roof Prism Mossy Oak Binocular #111742

Leupold RX-600i Laser Rangefinder #115265

Leupold RX-1000i TBR / DNA Laser Rangefinder #112179

We have arranged a fantastic opportunity with Leupold for their Leupold BX-4 Mckinley HD 8x42 Binocular #117789 which we are reducing to *only $449.99* from $599.99. These have arrived.









*Vortex:*

We now have all three of the Vortex Razor Gen II HD 1-6x24 Riflescopes in stock:
RZR-16004 VMR-2 (MRAD)
RZR-16005 VMR-2 (MOA)
RZR-16003 JM-1 BDC (MOA)

Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 Riflescopes
#RZR-52003 EBR-1 (25 MOA Turret)
#RZR-52006 EBR-2B (10 MRAD Turret)

Vortex Viper HS LR 4-16x44 BDC-2 Riflescope and the HS LR 4-16x50 BDC-2 version as well

Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Riflescopes
BDC & MilDot versions

Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 Riflescopes
BDC & MilDot versions

Vortex Diamondback 1.75-5x32 V-Plex Riflescope

Vortex Diamondback 2-7x35 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 Riflescope
BDC & V-Plex versions

Vortex Diamondback 3.5-10x50 Riflescope
BDC & V-Plex versions

Vortex 3-Inch Offset Cantilever Quick-Release Mounts #ADR-X-30

Vortex Precision Matched 30mm Medium Riflescope Rings #PMR-30-97

We purchased Vortex' remaining inventory of the Vortex Kaibab 15x56 Binocular #VT-K15 and we are blowing these out for *only $899.99* while our supply lasts.

If the newest on the market is what you've been awaiting then you'll be excited to see we have received a few of the newly announced binocular models:

Vortex Kaibab HD 15x56 Binocular & the new Vortex Kaibab HD 20x56 Binocular

Vortex Viper 12x50 HD Binocular

We also received a fill in shipment on Vortex Razor Spotting Scopes which brings us back to full inventory on the HD 11-33x50, HD 16-48x65 & HD 20-60x85 Razor Spotters in both straight and angled.









*Zeiss:*

We received a shipment of both new and show sample Zeiss Conquest HD 8x32 Binoculars









*Bushnell:*

We grabbed a deal on a refurbished Bushnell Elite Tactical SMRS 1-8.5x24 Illuminated BTR-2 Reticle Riflescope #ET18524 for *only $1399.99*

Our web builder has been working hard to update the demo pages on our site. It is set up by brand so please see:
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray
More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

